# Tyzack dates



## Wiley Horne (15 Nov 2006)

Hello everyone,

I recently had the good fortune (well, it cost some fortune) to obtain a Tyzack moving filletster. The plane is stamped 'Tyzack', then underneath 'Railway Arch', then underneath again '345 Old Street'. The plane is very nicely made with 3 dovetails in the boxwood boxing. Doesn't seem real old, but I'm still curious--can someone bracket the date based on the markings?

Thank you, Wiley


----------



## djgaloot (15 Nov 2006)

Wiley,
Goodman lists several dates for 345 Old Street beginning around 1892. This would be Samuel Tyzack. Samual Tyzack and son were there until about 1913. Later, Samual & Son, Ltd was there from about 1926 to 1976.
dave


----------



## Wiley Horne (15 Nov 2006)

Thank you very much, Dave. Does your Goodman describe any of the marks used by the firm? I googled up an Ebay reference (set of match planes) which carried the later mark 'S. Tyzack & Son, Ltd.' above Railway Arch and 345 Old Street. 

So possibly the bare 'Tyzack' mark denotes an earlier plane.

Hope things are going well at Blue Spruce Toolworks. My marking knives and detail chisel are just wonderful.

Wiley


----------



## djgaloot (15 Nov 2006)

Wiley,
The book shows various marks including a couple like you describe with the word Tyzack and then Railway Arch and then 345 Old Street. They do not directly correlate the marks to dates but seem to put them in order. I would guess yours is from right around the turn of the century. Maybe someone else has some better information. I have a W. Tyzack Sons and Turner 10" open handle brass-backed saw which I had filed crosscut so it is effectively a small tenon saw. Their dates range from 1880 to 1980!! This one that I have is sure to be on the early end of that time span though.

Glad you are enjoying the tools.
Dave


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Nov 2006)

Hi Wiley,

Not sure if you've seen this but it might be of interest http://homepages.tesco.net/~dontyzack/hackney.htm

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Wiley Horne (15 Nov 2006)

Paul and Dave,

Thank you very much for the information on Tyzack marks. Paul's link to Tyzack genealogy is truly fascinating, and the photo of 345 Old St. and the Railway bridge makes it all very real. By the way, if one links back to the Home Page of Mr. Tyzack's account, he says that all the Tyzack's go back to a glassmaking family living in Lorraine around 1400. He then tracks them to England, and accounts for their entry into the tool business. 

I don't have any English saws, but do have a few English and Scottish planes, and am struck by the quality and soundness and attention to detail on ordinary tools that tradesmen bought and used to make a living. 

Thanks again, Wiley


----------



## Colin C (15 Nov 2006)

Paul 
Good find but it needs updating as the Tyzack shop is no more and I miss the closing sale which would have been good :roll: 

All the bits that had not seen the light of day for years


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Nov 2006)

Wiley Horne":2920t2hu said:


> Paul's link to Tyzack genealogy is truly fascinating, and the photo of 345 Old St. and the Railway bridge makes it all very real.



Many years ago when I was working in London I used to go over to Old Street for a nose in some of the old tool shops - they were really nice, like a bit of old England. I bought some of my planes (Record 778 and 077 I think) and two of my sharpening stones from Parry's which is mentioned at the bottom of that link. And I bought my first Elu router from one of the Tyzack shops. Still using all the stuff 8) 

I haven't been that way for years now so I dare say it's changed quite a bit. Glad you found that link interesting :wink: 

Cheers 

Paul


----------



## Colin C (16 Nov 2006)

Paul the shop has close and it is a coffee bar now


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Nov 2006)

Colin C":1h5zimez said:


> Paul the shop has close and it is a coffee bar now



Glad I went there when I did :lol: :lol: 

Paul


----------



## Colin C (16 Nov 2006)

I missed when it closed as I would have been down there getting some of the old bits they would have had


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Nov 2006)

You could also get things that they didn't do. Early in the 1970s I was building my first kitchen and I had just bought my Record 148 dowelling jig. I needed some longer rods than the 18" ones and Parrys ordered from Record a pair 3ft long for me as a special order. It's quite difficult these days to get non-standard items made up but you could then.

Ah, the good old days - we must be getting old Colin  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Colin C (16 Nov 2006)

Paul Chapman":2jij75wb said:


> Ah, the good old days - we must be getting old Colin
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



:-$ Dont tell everyone :roll: :wink:


----------



## Losos (17 Nov 2006)

Hi Colin,
What year did it close :?: 

As recently as Nov. 2003 I used to take a bus out of London on Friday evenings and we always turned right into 'Old Street' just where the Tyzak shop was.

For our American cousins I might add that Old Str. Shoreditch High Str. and Great Eastern Str. were made into a giant triangular one way system with no stopping, this was maybe what finally closed the shop


----------



## Colin C (17 Nov 2006)

Hi Losos

I think it closed in the last year or so as it is now a coffee shop


----------

